# Is fake grass safe for hedgies?



## Quill's Mom (Mar 20, 2018)

I got a little square patch of fake grass for my hedgehog's playpen and I just wanted to make sure it's safe for him if he chews on it. I let him try it out for a couple minutes and he was definitely curious and sniffed and pawed at it. He chewed on it a little but I don't think he swallowed any pieces but if he does it again I just want to make sure it's not toxic for him.
Anyone have experience using fake grass as a liner for a hedgie?


----------

